# Greetings from Missouri



## L.E.Avery (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello Brothers,
I am brand new to all of this so be patient with me.  I am from Callao, Mo.  My Lodge is the Callao #38.  
EA 07 Mar 16
FC 21 Mar 16 
Due to be raised to MM 02 May 16.

I look forward to chatting and learning from you all.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 24, 2016)

Welcome to the board and the Craft. It would take you not less than 12 weeks to make FC here and not less than 52 weeks after initiation to become a MM..


----------



## L.E.Avery (Mar 25, 2016)

I understand.  I have mixed feelings about the streamline process.  I am excited but on the other hand I feel like I am cheating the older Brothers who did not have the streamline.  So I have made a promise to study and not let them or myself down and to give back as much as I can for the opportunity to learn under them.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 25, 2016)

Carpe Diem !


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 28, 2016)

Greetings and welcome Brother.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 28, 2016)

EA and FC in the same month?  you must be really good at memorization


----------



## L.E.Avery (Mar 28, 2016)

I try.  But I have also been through the AMMO 62 class for the Army.  Nothing like remembering the CFR 49 and where to find the rule and regulation for the shipment of hazardous materials in a book of 1500 pages.  It makes studying and memorization of the craft easy.  Plus I enjoy the craft so it makes it that much easier.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 28, 2016)

You were in the Army?


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello and welcome aboard


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 31, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Randy81 (Apr 1, 2016)

L.E.Avery said:


> I try.  But I have also been through the AMMO 62 class for the Army.  Nothing like remembering the CFR 49 and where to find the rule and regulation for the shipment of hazardous materials in a book of 1500 pages.  It makes studying and memorization of the craft easy.  Plus I enjoy the craft so it makes it that much easier.


Welcome Brother! You're the first person I've ever heard that actually put effort into the AMMO 62 class... Lol. That's a good thing though! You still serving?


----------



## L.E.Avery (Apr 1, 2016)

I am.  3 more years to go.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 2, 2016)

L.E.Avery said:


> Hello Brothers,
> I am brand new to all of this so be patient with me.  I am from Callao, Mo.  My Lodge is the Callao #38.
> EA 07 Mar 16
> FC 21 Mar 16
> ...



Welcome aboard!


----------



## L.E.Avery (Apr 5, 2016)

Just to share with you all.  I showed up for Lodge last night for regular business.  They raised the Lodge to Master Masons and I excused myself from the rest of the meeting.  On my way out the Tyler told me to sit next to him.  Then I was told to go to the preparation room and await further instructions.  Unbeknownst to me the Brothers had decided to raise me to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason.  It was a most enlightening experience and just wanted to share the great news with you all.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 5, 2016)

Congratulations !


----------



## L.E.Avery (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you Brother Bloke.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Apr 7, 2016)

L.E.Avery said:


> Hello Brothers,
> I am brand new to all of this so be patient with me.  I am from Callao, Mo.  My Lodge is the Callao #38.
> EA 07 Mar 16
> FC 21 Mar 16
> ...


Brother, welcome to the site and fraternity. Congratulations on your progression thus far. Continue to study and I look forward to calling you a MM once you are raised.
Speaking of MM, your profile states that you selected that you are a MM (honest mistake it may be, happens all the time). Would you mind changing that to no t yet since you are not yet? I think this can only be done online and not on the app if you have it.
Once again, Welcome!


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Apr 7, 2016)

I apologize brother @L.E.Avery I read further and discovered that you have indeed been raised. Please ignore my last reply to you and accept my warmest Congratulations and welcome! (That's what I get for jumping the gun too soon.)
Again, my sincerest apologies!


----------



## L.E.Avery (Apr 7, 2016)

No Problem Brother Derinique.  I look forward to traveling to the East with you.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Apr 7, 2016)

L.E.Avery said:


> No Problem Brother Derinique.  I look forward to traveling to the East with you.


Likewise, my brother!


----------

